# Wichita New Lounge



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Gang!

There will be an awesome bar-b-que party at the west side abc fine cigars on Thursday, October 15th, starting around 5p.m. Free BBQ pork and beans, courtesy of Dale at Prairie Fire BBQ, great deals on handmade premium cigars, and an extra special inside first look at the new cigar lounge on the west side, "THE HUMIDOR Cigar shop and Lounge"! We are going to go through a little name changing, but we will still offer the same great service and fair pricing as we always have. The new space is much bigger, more beautiful, and all around better than our current space. We are offering an inside look at the place before we open to all of our great customers that have been hanging out with us in the parking lot for the past few years. The new place is going to be awesome, but don't take my word for it. Come check it out next Thursday, October 15th!!!

Thanks!

Gorden
[email protected]

Just coping and pasting the email I got...I am gonna try to make it but depending on my kids we will see.

Just a heads up!

Shawn


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like fun! Don't know if I can make it or not, I work 2nd shift. I might have to go in late. :smoke2: Let me know if you're gonna make it or not. It'd be cool to meet up with you.

They are supposed to be adding a louge at the East store too.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

X2187 said:


> Sounds like fun! Don't know if I can make it or not, I work 2nd shift. I might have to go in late. :smoke2: Let me know if you're gonna make it or not. It'd be cool to meet up with you.
> 
> They are supposed to be adding a louge at the East store too.


Most likely not this time Mike....

I will have all the kids since wifey is headed out of town Tomorrow morn and wont be back till Monday.

Will have to go check it out probably next Friday or Sat. though...

Shawn


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Hey Gang!
> 
> There will be an awesome bar-b-que party at the west side abc fine cigars on Thursday, October 15th, starting around 5p.m. Free BBQ pork and beans, courtesy of Dale at Prairie Fire BBQ, great deals on handmade premium cigars, and an extra special inside first look at the new cigar lounge on the west side, "THE HUMIDOR Cigar shop and Lounge"! We are going to go through a little name changing, but we will still offer the same great service and fair pricing as we always have. The new space is much bigger, more beautiful, and all around better than our current space. We are offering an inside look at the place before we open to all of our great customers that have been hanging out with us in the parking lot for the past few years. The new place is going to be awesome, but don't take my word for it. Come check it out next Thursday, October 15th!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this Shawn! Long time man...

Hey, if you haven't checked out that west side lounge, you really should! It's gonna be very nice. Should be up and running early next week. And Mike's right, we're also putting in a small smoking room at the east side shop (thanks Mike)!

Stop by some time!

Joe


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

SmokinJoe said:


> Thanks for posting this Shawn! Long time man...
> 
> Hey, if you haven't checked out that west side lounge, you really should! It's gonna be very nice. Should be up and running early next week. And Mike's right, we're also putting in a small smoking room at the east side shop (thanks Mike)!
> 
> ...


You don't say? Well I may just have to stop in and smoke through your whole inventory of Partagas Blacks...


----------

